# Just a little video to show i could cope with 2 problem horses!



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

*Anybody rememebr aj? i made a past post about his problems,running away form me rearing,and putting me in hospital being kicked and bitten,and to be quite honest,not all his fualt,seen as he had an accident 7/8 years ago, basicallyt got chased round a field and ended up over a fence on his back,this is what im told!
*
*P.S dont post nasty comments about some of my riding in this,i was trying to be quiet and relaxed,ino im coming to far out of my seat im sat on the back of the saddle and my hads are to high,plus my feet are stuck out!





*


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

oh gosh my feet are stuck out :')


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

What a great video and story.


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

sacasm or not?If not then thankyou .


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

No sarcasm


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

okayy thankyou!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Psst, Chloe/Lauren. It might be a good thing if you do not assume people are out to get you.


You posted this video yesterday. Though I think it is a cute video it does not prove that you do not need professional help. Some of the video shows you doing things in a very dangerous manner, etc.

Did you make final arrangements to get help? You said you were going to.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

When you say Monty Roberts couldn't fix him.......somehow i think he would have been able to help him, rather you didn't portray his methods correctly. Cute video though 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> When you say Monty Roberts couldn't fix him.......somehow i think he would have been able to help him, rather you didn't portray his methods correctly.


I have to agree. I might also mention that your incorrect English is some what libelous. 

You say that Monty Roberts could not fix the horse. This implies that Monty Roberts himself came to your place and attempted to train the horse and it did not work.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I assume (i know its wrong, i do it anyway) that this horse attended a clinic with monty roberts, was helped and then turned out to pasture. This is what I have pieced together from your posts (here and another asking for help) That is the problem with clinicians. They round up a whole bunch of 'trouble' horses to oooh and ahhh the crowds and then they move on to the next clinic. Are those horses helped? Absolutly. Can they retain one memory of a good experience and forget all the bad? NO. While your horse is very pretty and im sure you have a good bond with him, if he went from 'unfixable' to 'fixed' you wouldnt have to ride him on a lunge line. 

Back to Monty. I like Monty Roberts as a horse trainer, better than any of the other 'natural' trainers out there. More than that, I think he is a fair person who I have had several conversations with. Monty is an old man of atleast 60 who has worked with horses his ENTIRE life. While many do not completly agree with his method, you have to give the man some respect as he has trained some great horses and is still doing it in his later years. Promoting yourself as better than a great horseman is disrespectful and just plain incorrect. I know you have run into some resistance on this forum and that can be a bit harsh. I understand that you are trying to help your horse but bragging about your skills and refusing advice i (yet continuing to ask for it) is just silly. We were all young and full of ourselves at one time. You will have that moment when you realize that you are not a horse trainer and this isnt "The Black Stallion". I just hope you realize that before you get hurt.


----------



## payette (Jun 3, 2010)

I agree with corinowalk. Good luck with your horse- he is a cutie!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Whew. That other thread was a read. I don't really understand why it was posted here as well as the other thread? 
Chloe, your horses are very cute, but you need professional help. Your position needs a lot of work, which WILL affect how your horses respond to you.
Corinowalk makes a very good point as well, please read that post.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Agree with corinowalk and JDI
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

I think Chloe's done a fine job so far; the horse is following her lead nicely, on ground, & at least accepting her on his back. Glad that someone knowledgeable's going to help you assess his next needs, and you're wise to have made the appointment.


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

thankyou northern for atleest saying i have made an alright job.I wanted to try to work with him myself, and istablish a relationship with him, as he has been with his past owner since he was 9 months old, i was not sure i could compete with that and make as good as bond like she did, my friends mum(trainer) did come down with me the other day, and this is basically what she said to me..."you have made a fine job of making a friendship, you can see he trusts you alot more than people he does not know i.e me, i have watched you ride and his ears aer always forward apart from when you talk to him when they flick backwards to listen, there are some problems though, when we were on the walk with him he pushed you around.Although you aserted him he needs a firmer hand, becuase he knows you can be a bit of a soft touch(i totally agree that i need to be firmer with him).she also said that he needs to be cantered yet as the first time i cantered with him i ended up in hospital, so she said she will come down a few times a week with me and ride him.She also said that lolly is doing fine and the way she is being broken at the moment is fine but once she needs riding without a leader she will assist this.So anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

ChloeButler09 said:


> .So anyone agree/disagree?


This is a loaded question, and you know it. 
Based on that video, I hold firm that you need professional help. Your legs aren't just a bit forwards, they are touching his shoulders; you have no base of balance whatsoever - that is something you NEED to be able to ride anything but the most deadbroke horses. You ended up in the hospital once, don't let arrogance lead you to a second visit.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Chloe, I agree with trainer's assessment, & plan to work on canter, her aboard, a few times a week.  I'm sure that with her helping, the horse & you will get the training you need for a safe, fun partnership. Good luck, & update us!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

i am getting help jdi?


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

thanks northern, i will update promise, thanks again!


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

I am not sure myself why ChloeButler09 posted this in THIS particular forum when it was also posted in the training thread, my guess is that she is not searching for CRITIQUE so much as opinions on what she has done right so far.

I know many of us do read the Critique threads and are used to being brutally honest about faults, but we must also remember...not everyone is looking for a critique and unless they are posting in that forum, we should refrain from being critical in a way that makes someone feel horrible. I think ChloeButler09 is looking for someone to see that she has done SOME good and I think in this forum....we can do this without overly criticizing. Yes she has asked a "loaded question," which really doesn't belong in this forum, but I think we can accept that she isn't meaning it as "Please give me your total honest opinion, good or bad". 

I think we all need to remember that this is NOT the critique forum and try to be helpful without being critical. I know it's a hard fence to walk on but I think it can be done.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Seeing as how the OP has already landed herself in the hospital once, quite frankly, I would find it borderline irresponsible for JDI to not have posted what she did. She is not attempting to make her feel horrible about herself, this isn't a case of "bad equitation", this is a case of a rider who has already been SERIOUSLY injured. How can anyone with even half a brain encourage her to continue without feeling partially responsible when she gets hurt AGAIN?

I shake my head that we actually live in a society where "tact" and "politeness" take precedence over someone's life.


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

the trainer has gone on holiday but left aj on a good foot, she has been on him alot and cantering, leed changes andworking onhis bouncey back end!She said i will be ok to ride him while she is gone aslong as someone is down with me to watch.As last time nobody was just the man who lives in the oppiste house.She if fine with the work im doing with lolly(long reining lunging,and ALOT of basic trianing and tricks)She is reacting so well to it all, she learnt BOW in around 1 hour.


----------



## Northern (Mar 26, 2010)

Excellent work with L, Chloe; now, let us know how the rides went with aj!  BTW, there's no shame in staying off him till the trainer returns; listen to your horse & your gut, each time. So glad he's gotten some schooling!


----------



## ChloeButler09 (May 2, 2010)

I'm going to the stables now, and ill see how everything goes, ill update tonight!


----------

